# Best use of an Army GP Large tent???



## drail14me (Oct 12, 2008)

I had four surplus Army GP Large tents donated to our haunt last week. We got them all set up yesterday and ready to be decorated.

We have one set up at the start of our mile long trail. It will be the entrance way.

The other three are set up end-to-end about halfway through the trail kind of forming a tent tunnel almost 200' long. 

Now, we're trying to decide exactly what to do with them.

In the first, we thought of having it completely dark and simply having a stuffed scarecrow sitting in the far corner with a faint light shining on him. As they walked toward him, they would be expecting him to jump up. Instead, we have an actor in all black that is hiding in the corner behind the entrance way that would sneak up behind them.

In one of the three in a row, we thought about filling it was fog and strobe lights and having a couple guys with some creepy Russian gas masks.

In the next one, we thought of having black lights and a bunch of black light paint and some evil clowns.

Still not sure on the fourth tent. We might set up a maze within it made from black plastic. 

Oh, and the only light on the trail will be a single flashlight that each group carries with them. Still trying to figure out a remote switch to turn their flashlights at our will.

Thanks for any ideas or suggestions.

Dennis


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

A creepy M*A*S*H* section with a few surgical tables and bloody bodies, with even creepier doctors cutting and prodding them. Imagine BJ and Hawkeye but silent and sinister. Or loud and sinister. You could put the surgical room somewhere in the middle of the run with a plastic sheet divider.

Slightly off-topic but still on the subject of army tents, the best use I have ever seen of one was the use that Camp Boner put theirs to at Ren faires like Hawkwood and TRF. Those guys know(knew?) how to throw a party.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

One of the best uses I can think of for one would be to send it to me, lol. Our army surplus store here is freakin' proud of them!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

You could set up a decontamination point as though there had been a viral outbreak, and put bodies laying around, and have guys in gas masks(which you already have) decontaminating the area, and have zombies roaming around, and jumping out at the patrons.


----------

